# Somebody 'splain something



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

Jersey doesn't allow any freshwater fishing from March 22 to April 10 so they can stock trout. After that period they have trout season. My problem is that the large mouth bass have made their beds and are spawning. Anyone that has lived in Jersey knows what trout fishing in Jersey is like. It's more like Christmas eve at a Wlamart. Now how can Bass stay on their beds and spawn if the banks are packed with people.. somebody please 'splain.

I know Jersey doesn't make as much money from the Bass as they do from the $25.00 trout stamps and in Jersey it's all about money.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SwampBanshee said:


> Jersey doesn't allow any freshwater fishing from March 22 to April 10 so they can stock trout. After that period they have trout season. My problem is that the large mouth bass have made their beds and are spawning. Anyone that has lived in Jersey knows what trout fishing in Jersey is like. It's more like Christmas eve at a Wlamart. Now how can Bass stay on their beds and spawn if the banks are packed with people.. somebody please 'splain.
> 
> I know Jersey doesn't make as much money from the Bass as they do from the $25.00 trout stamps and in Jersey it's all about money.


You answered your own question.


----------

